# DogFoodAnalysis.com Gone?



## MyWeimLucci (Apr 20, 2009)

I found this site through DogFoodAnalysis.com, which has appeared to be offline for a week now... can anyone else access it? I really hope it's not gone for good.


----------



## Abby's mom (Mar 30, 2009)

I was on there yeserday afternoon, and it was working.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I just went to check and its on!

Dog Food Reviews - 6 Star Premium Dry Food - Powered by ReviewPost


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

I was on there today. It's still up and running.... maybe you spelled it wrong which isn't hard to do... I've done that too.

:biggrin:


----------



## jaytuk (Apr 30, 2009)

It is still working.


----------



## StdPoo Dad (Jun 7, 2009)

Ummm..I've tried it quite a few times tonight it is *not* working. I googled it to make sure that I spelled it correctly, but no joy.



jaytuk said:


> It is still working.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

MyWeimLucci said:


> I found this site through DogFoodAnalysis.com, which has appeared to be offline for a week now... can anyone else access it? I really hope it's not gone for good.


I've just been there (and posted a link to it in another thread), so AFAIK it's still alive & kicking.


----------

